# Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?



## julinda (5. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe mich hier jetzt als "Neuling" angemeldet und bin gerade dabei mich durch möglichst viele Beiträge "zu kämpfen" und zu "lernen" - bin nämlich absoluter Teich-Neulig!

Zur Situation/Frage:

Mitte letzten Monats haben wir uns einen - eigentlich ziemlich gepflegten - Kleingarten zugelegt. Vorhanden ist auch ein bereits angelegter Gartenteich. Ca. 4 x 2 m; ca. 80 cm tief; mit Teichfolie ausgelegt.

Leider wurde dieser Teich nicht so gepflegt wie der Rest des Gartens. Da er vollkommen trüb und überwuchert war, haben wir in komplett leergepumpt und die Teichfolie gründlich gereinigt (laut Aussagen des Vorbesitzers geschah dies zuletzt vor ca. 8 Jahren).

Bevor es aber nunmher weitergeht; sprich: Bevor der Teich neu befüllt und bepflanzt werden soll, möchten wir uns ersteinmal über alles möglichst genau informieren. Neuanlage des Teichs ist dann im Frühjahr gedacht.

Nun aber unsere Frage: Bis zum Frühjahr würde der Teich ja leer stehen. Kann dadurch die Teichfolie Schaden nehmen; gar reißen (aufgrund eines evtl. "harten" Winters)? Müssen wir den leeren Teich über den Winter hinweg irgendwie abdecken oder sonst irgendetwas beachten? 

Wir hoffen sehr, dass Ihr uns unsere vielleicht "dummen" Fragen beantworten und uns somit weiterhelfen könnt!

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen!!


----------



## karsten. (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Hallo
und:Willkommen2

eigentlich sollte die Folie das abkönnen

nur 

solltet ihr die Folie abschatten ,UV Licht schadet 
außerdem sollte Getier (Igel Lurche und Reptilien ) eine Chance haben der Foliengrube zu entkommen .

zeig doch mal !

mfG


----------



## julinda (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Vielen Dank für den Willkommen-Gruß sowie den Tip der Abdeckung!!! Also kann ich die Folie auch im Frühjahr noch benutzten?!

Fotos reiche ich Ende der Woche nach!!!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Hallo Julinda,

:willkommen

zur Teichfolie schreibe ich jetzt nichts.
Meine Frage ist, habt ihr vor Fische einzusetzen. Oder soll dies ein Fischloser Naturteich bleiben?
Dann sind die 80 cm Tiefe absolut grenzwertig. Deshalb die Überlegung, nicht doch etwas
tiefer und größer zu graben, um eben die Option zu haben auch Fische einzusetzen und diesen
auch ein artgerechtes zu Hause bieten zu können.
Falls ihr aber nur ein Biotop wollt reichen die 80 cm Tiefe völlig aus.
Weiterhin viel Vergnügen hier im Forum.
LG Markus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

:willkommen bei uns Teich -:crazy

Ich würde jetzt schon substrat (Rheinsand) einbringen, gerade jetzt gibts in den Baumärkten Teichpflanzenschlussverkauf (__ Iris + wasserklärende Pflanzen siehe interaktive Pflanzenliste vom Werner). Da durch Regen sibeso Wasser in den Teich kommt das dann später stinken könnte und die Folie wieder schmutzig macht, macht das ja keinen Sinn den leer zu lassen.

Achte nur darauf, dass die Folie am Rand hochsteht und somit kein Kapillareffekt entsteht. Wenn ihr den Teich so lassn und nicht vergrößern wollt, könntet ihr ja auch überlegen eine neue Folie über die alte zu ziehen bevor ihr investiert. (Mit nem Maßband oder Strick ausmessen)


----------



## julinda (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Hallo Markus!

Auch Dir erst einmal vielen Dank für die Willkommens-Grüße!

Warum schreibst Du zur Teichfolie nichts? Bist Du kein "Fan" hiervon?

Wären ca. 80 cm für Fische wirklich nicht tief genug? :shock Es befanden sich fünf kliene Goldfische im Teich die ich einem Nachbarn geschenkt habe. Hatte eigentlich vor nach Fertigstellung ebenfalls ein paar Goldfischen ein neues Home zu geben


----------



## julinda (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Auch Dir vielen Dank, Ralf!

Also meinst Du, ich sollte den teich schon jetzt fertig machen (mit Wasser befüllen, oder nur mit diesem Rheinsand (viel?) befüllen? Wo bekomme ich den eigentlich?

Grüße ebenfalls aus GE


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

aha, auch aus GE - ich komme aus Buer und Du ?

Den Rheinsand bekommst du vom Bauzentrum Stewes in Gladbeck, ich hatte da einen großen Laubabfallsack in meinem Kofferraum - ne Schüppe mitgenommen und nen Eimerchen und dann den Sack im Auto befüllt - kostete glaub ich 8€.

so ne 10-12cm Schicht reicht, die Pflanzen gibbet bei Toom + Hornbach

Die Folie ist bei Hornbach am günstigsten, vergleiche aber nochmal die Preise mit Düsing (da gibts 8% Rabatt als Mitglied).

Wenn Du genügend Platz + Geld hast, würde ich wirklich über eine Vergrößerung nachdenken und erstmal ruhen lassen.

Wenn ihr bei der Größe bleiben wollt, jedoch irgendwann mal vergrößern wollt - würd ich nur in Sand und Pflanzen investieren und kein neue Folie einbringen. Den Sand kannst Du später in Mörtelkübel füllen und dort die Pflanzen warten lassen bis die Vergrößerung erfolgt ist.

Die Fische kannst Du vor dem Winter rausfangen und in in großes z.B. Schwimmbecken im Keller mit Teichwasser tun um sie zu überwintern.


----------



## julinda (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Kommen aus der Feldmark!

Also Du meinst den Sand und Pflanzen rein; aber auch direkt Wasser?

Sende Dir/euch mal Ende der Woche ein Foto vom jetzt lehren Teich.

Danke für die Tips!!!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Ja, damit kann sich langsam eine Stabilität aufbauen auch wenn dies nicht so schnell passiert wie im Frühjahr. Die Goldies sollten aber erst im späteren Frühjahr rein wenn sich der Teich + Filter etwas eingefahren haben und auch die Wasserwerte ok sind. Eigentlich ist der Teich für Fischhaltung nbissl klein - also nur so 3-4 Goldies reinsetzten und den Nachwuchs abfischen und verschenken.

PS: Pflanzen etwas von der Erde befreien und frei in den Sand setzten, keine Pflanzenbehälter kaufen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Hallo Julinda,

doch ich habe auch Teichfolie,
aber so wie ich das gelesen habe ist die Teichfolie minimum 8 Jahre alt, wenn es nicht gerade eine bessere Folie war, dann hat die Folie in meinen Augen schon bald ein Alter erreicht wo sie ausgewechselt werden sollte. Dann stellt sich die Frage ob die Folie der Sonne ausgesetzt war, dann altert sie umso schneller.
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, ich persönlich würde die Folie nicht mehr hernehmen.
Jetzt hast du ja sowieso schon einen leeren Teich. Also Folie raus im Herbst noch etwas
graben (minimum auf 1m , besser 1,3m ) , wenn machbar auch noch an den Seiten etwas
vergrößern, eine Flachwasserstufe einbauen (ca. 50 cm) und dann hast du wirklich viel Freude daran.
Lies dich ruhig durch das Forum und sammle noch Ideen.
Ich würde da jetzt nichts überstürzen. Vor allem gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit einen Ufergraben zu bauen in dem du dann die Pflanzen einsetzen kannst.
Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt die finanziellen Mittel für eine neue Folie sind vorhanden.
Vor allem lege dann ein Flies untenrein und du hast für die nächsen 15 - 20 Jahre mit Sicher-
heit Ruhe.

Anbei ein Foto von meinem Teich

LG Markus


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

ich war heute mal bei Toom, da gibbet keine Pflanzen mehr ... also überleg Dir wirklich was Du machen möchtest. Über einen Filter hattes Du ja noch nix geschrieben - Stromanschluss hast Du ?


----------



## Nikolai (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Hallo Julinda,
du schreibst, die Folie ist schon acht Jahre alt. Wenn z.B. die Randbereiche dem Sonnenlicht ausgesetzt waren, dürfte die Folie an den entsprechenden stellen schon brüchig sein. Du erkennst das daran, daß sie sich hart anfühlt. Jetzt währe die beste Gelegenheit, eine neue Folie einzulegen. Da früher oder später mit Sicherheit auch Fische eingesetzt werden (bleibt selten aus) würde ich den Teich auch gleich größer und vor allem  tiefer machen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## julinda (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Erst einmal vielen vielen Dank für die vielen Tips und Ratschläge!!!!

Werde - wie versprochen - in den nächsten Tagen mal Fotos hochladen damit Ihr euch ein genaueres Bild machen könnt!!!!

Achso, eine Frage noch: Wenn ich eine neue Folie kaufen sollte, kann ich diese dann auch über die alte Folie legen; die alte Folie quasi als extra Unterlage/Scutz benutzen?


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Hallo Julinda,
die Folie kannst du unten drin lassen, muss aber nicht.
Aber unbedingt ein Flies unter die Folie machen, als Schutz vor spitzen Steinen oder anderen
spitzigen Gegenständen.
LG Markus


----------



## julinda (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Sooooooo, hier mal ein Bild.

Leider hat der Regen und Wind von gestern wieder sein Übliches dazu getan; sieht "hart" aus, was


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

nö, nett sogar mit wasserfallbachlauf und nem Druckfilter. Lass die Folie drinn und mach da Vlies drauf - ich hab mein vlies beim legen an einigen stellen eingeschnitten und mit Klebeband verklebt um möglichst wenig Falten zu haben. Die neue Folie solltest Du allerdings hoch stellen, bei der auf dem Bild könnte ich mir schon einen Kapillareffekt vorstellen.


----------



## julinda (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Phuuuu 

Wie meinst Du das mit dem "Hochstellen" der Folie??


----------



## karsten. (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

so


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

oder hier saugproblem habs damals selbst falsch gemacht


----------



## julinda (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

@ Karsten

Vielen Dank für den Link; werd mich da mal durcharbeiten!


@ Ralf

Habe mir eine Einträge mal angesehen: Wow, echt gut! Aber was für eine Arbeit; Respekt!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Kann Teichfolie im Winter reißen?*

Hi,

selbst ohne Wasser kann man im Winter die Folie blank im Teich liegenlassen (bis zum Frühjahr wird er dann aber wieder voll sein). Nur darf man dann bei kalten Temperatur bloß nicht mehr auf der Folie rumtrampeln sonst besteht Bruchgefahr.

8 Jahre sind normalerweise noch kein allzugroßes Problem für ne Teichfolie (wenn es nicht gerade ne 0,5mm und ganz ganz billige war), meine alte Heissner war 15 Jahre alt als ich wegen der Teichvergrößerung rausgenommen hab. War trotz 15 jähriger UV-Belastung (lag am steilsten Uferbereich  von -10 - -60cm vollkommen blank) immer noch recht flexibel und dient nun schon seit weiteren 3 Jahren als Moorbeetabdichtung und in meinem Amphibentümpel

MfG Frank


----------

